# Bargain Book Finds (January 2014) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the December 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I Wear the Black Hat: Grappling with Villains (Real and Imagined)

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Forgotten Ally: Chinaâ€™s World War II, 1937-1945

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Best Contemporary Women's Fiction: Six Novels

The giant jumbo super economy size! Six novels from Houghton-mifflin harcourt, 1600 pages, 10 bucks. 11 out of 12 reviews are five-star.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Castle Rouge: A Novel of Suspense featuring Sherlock Holmes, Irene Adler, and Jack the Ripper

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Rosie Project is $1.99


Outlander is $1.99


The Shoemaker's Wife is $1.99


Heaven is for Real is $3.99


Ender's Game is $3.99


Divergent is $3.99


The Fault in Our Stars is $3.99


Where'd You Go, Bernadette is $4.66


47 Ronin is $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Several of "Richard Castle's" Nikki Heat books are on sale for $2.99, including the newest one Deadly Heat (September 2013)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

To Marry an English Lord is only $2.51


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lonely Planet's Best Ever Travel Tips (General Reference)

$1.99 at this posting. Do check the reviews before hitting buy.

Or this for $2.99.
Lonely Planet's Best Ever Photography Tips (General Reference)

Added later: it ends up these are part of the Kindle daily deal, and the prices will probably only be good for today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When Pride Still Mattered: A Life Of Vince Lombardi

$3.99 at this posting.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmm...I didn't see this show up. Maybe I posted to the wrong board. If so, sorry!

I haven't finished this book yet, but so far, it's a good read, and it's on sale for 99¢


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Nora Robert's new book Dark Witch is only $2.99 right now


Stephen King's The Shining is $1.99


Wild by Cheryl Strayed is $4.66


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Romances for 99¢


----------



## schilz (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going to try my post again because it didn't seem to show up. This is a cute romance about a guy who gets stuck with his nephew and needs his old flame to help him out. Funny and sweet and only $2.99!


----------



## schilz (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's another good one for only $2.99, and it has a little different angle than you usually see, a journalist and a Native American rodeo cowboy! Cute story about learning to trust.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Natural Born Thrillers Box Set*



99 cents for TWELVE books!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Top Dog: The Science of Winning and Losing

$2.87 at this posting.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted before but Daniel Silva's _Portrait of a Spy_ is currently at $1.99. Normally his books run about $7.99 or higher. Spy novel writer extraordinaire! I love all his books.

http://www.amazon.com/Portrait-Gabriel-Allon-Daniel-Silva-ebook/dp/B004KKXWMO/ref=la_B000APEDWG_1_9_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389981449&sr=1-9


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't Hurry Me Down to Hades: The Civil War in the Words of Those Who Lived It (General Military)

$1.99 at this posting. Looks good for Civil War buffs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This House is Haunted

By John Boyne, $2.99. Looks like it might be a good ghost story, but I haven't yet read it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This sounds pretty interesting...

*Wake
By Lisa McMann*



$1.99

_Not all dreams are sweet.

For seventeen-year-old Janie, getting sucked into other people's dreams is getting old. Especially the falling dreams, the naked-but-nobody- notices dreams, and the sex-crazed dreams. Janie's seen enough fantasy booty to last her a lifetime.

She can't tell anybody about what she does -- they'd never believe her, or worse, they'd think she's a freak. So Janie lives on the fringe, cursed with an ability she doesn't want and can't control.

Then she falls into a gruesome nightmare, one that chills her to the bone. For the first time, Janie is more than a witness to someone else's twisted psyche. She is a participant...._


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Call for the Dead: A George Smiley Novel

By john Lecarre, $2.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Emerald Mile: The Epic Story of the Fastest Ride in History Through the Heart of the Grand Canyon

Dropped to $2.99 $12.74 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Basic Eight

this is way, way, outside of my comfort zone but I have bought it and I'm going to attempt to read it. $1.99. $8.89


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Story of the Trapp Family Singers

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Guards! Guards! (Discworld)

A bunch of the discworld books are marked down to $3.99. There are many more beside the one above. If you already own some of these, be careful. These seem to be a different edition or something than some earlier publications of the same titles. There was one book that it showed I had not purchased, but I actually did have a Kindle copy.

Check the "customers also bought&#8230;" for more books in the series for $3.99.

A bunch of books in the Oxford Handbooks series are marked down 80%. These are collections of scholarly articles by different authors on a specific topic such as ancient Greece, the Cold War, history of mathematics, or whatever. They are heavy reading, and are massive, 800 to 1000 pages long. Don't tell the moderators, but these are $15-$25 each even at the sale price (more than the five dollar upper bound for this thread ). A huge savings, but still not cheap. Here's a link to a list of sale books:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_398332882_2?ie=UTF8&node=8329863011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=1QT2BXEBDTAGABBCVB1B&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1713503582&pf_rd_i=B009SNGNYW

The Oxford Handbook of Shakespeare (Oxford Handbooks of Literature)

The above handbook of Shakespeare may appeal to some KB members for $15.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tobias S. Buckell's Apocalypse Ocean is on sale for $2.99 today


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Truth or Date: $0.99 on 1/30!

http://www.amazon.com/Truth-Date-Better-than-Never-ebook/dp/B00CJ3GPDM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching Miss Phryne Fisher Mystery series on PBS and found the first book in the series is $0.99



Miss Fisher is a detective who lives in 1920s Melbourne. I'm enjoying the TV shows though I just discovered it.

Betsy


----------

